# I'm new here! Meet my 12 week old Great Pyrenees!



## Karene (Nov 8, 2008)

I just fell in love with her! We were trying to decide on what breed of dog to get and just fell in love with this little girl. We actually found her at a golden retriever rescue because that's what we were originally going to get. My daughter fell in love with her and she seems so calm and gentle. She just crawled up to my daughter and started sleeping in her lap.

Well, without further delay. Here are some pics! I also took her to Petco to get a quick puppy package (bath, nails painted, bows, sanitary trim) they did a wonderful job! They also had her done very quickly so I was able to wait. I even got to take a photo while she was on their table.

Here you go!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh she is just beautiful.....congrats on your new addition! I didn't know they painted nails with the puppy package LOL that is super cute...you must be very proud.


----------



## Karene (Nov 8, 2008)

I didn't know it was included either. I think they just wanted more time to spend with her! 

They were really sweet though and took great care of her. She even stood so still while they trimmed her nails and they sanded them down with some tool and made them all smooth. She didn't even flinch!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to DF. 

What a little cutie you've got! She looks like she's going to keep you on your toes. lol I look forward to leaning more about your new addition and seeing more pictures of this sweety.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

Very cute, I love the nails!


----------



## Woofy<3 (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome!

Adorable puppy!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Welcome and she is just beautiful your daughter is a lucky girl.


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

I love the painted nails as well! It matches her bow perfectly.

What is her name?


----------



## Karene (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh, I'm sorry! Her name is Pyrrha from greek mythology and also we thought it was neat because she's a Pyrenees so it just seems to fit.

Thank you for all of the wonderful comments. She's already potty trained! I've been crate training her and I keep a drag leash on her when she's free in the house so that I can keep my eye on her and grab it if needed.

Today was the first time she actually went to the front door and started scratching at it and sure enough it was potty time. She seems so smart.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations on the new addition to your family. It sounds like both you and she are getting along perfectly! She's adorable. Welcome to our forums.


----------

